# Good pair of hunting boots??



## whitetaco02 (Feb 12, 2012)

I may be going to Colorado this October on a Mule Deer hunt.

What do you all recommend for a good hunting boot in that type of terrain?  I need something comfortable, water proof, and something that will keep my feet warm but not too warm due to us walking a lot.

What do you all suggest?


----------



## deadend (Feb 12, 2012)

Outside of a good hiking boot, Danner Pronghorns are hard to beat and Lathrop and Sons is offering them for $189 with their special High Country footbeds free.  The footbeds add a lot to the boot.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 12, 2012)

Get the Mucks and bring em home!


----------



## deadend (Feb 13, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Get the Mucks and bring em home!



Great idea.  Those are perfect mountain boots.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 13, 2012)

It was just a suggestion on a boot he would be able to utilize here in ga also!


----------



## deadend (Feb 13, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> It was just a suggestion on a boot he would be able to utilize here in ga also!



He wouldn't have any feet left to use them on.  I've seen some folks in Colorado and Washington sitting on rocks several miles from the trailhead trying to stop the bleeding from their feet caused  by rubber boots.   AND they still had to get back.


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 13, 2012)

Danners make good boots as stated above.


----------



## Mission (Feb 14, 2012)

i have a pair of danner "frontiers"...great boot, but i wanted a dedicated hunting boot so i just got another pair of danners, this time i went with the "trophy" boot also recraftable. i cant say enough good things about them and danner in general. this model is made in the usa, kinda pricey but you could have them for a lifetime. never hunted out west so i couldnt say for sure, but i would think this boot could handle whatever was throw at it

http://www.danner.com/trophytm-gtxr-600g-hunting-boots.html


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 14, 2012)

x2 on Danner.  My suggestion would check out the Danner Canadians.  They are 600 gr. thinsulate.  They come up to about mid calf....about half way between a standard boot and a snake boot.  They can also be resoled / recrafted for about $150.  I think they normally sale for around $300.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Danner they are light comfortable good ankle support and come with gor tex.  they will hold up as well


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 14, 2012)

Another vote for Danners.  I've got some pronghorns that are uninsulated that I use for bow season and early season here in GA.  I can layer socks to warm them up, but they are fairly lightweight and are comfortable for long hikes.  Get the insulated and you should be good to go.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 15, 2012)

Would I still need insulated if most of my hunting is spot and stalk in Colorado?  I would be walking most of the time.  It will be in October.  Not sure how cold it is that time of the year.


----------



## ben300win (Mar 16, 2012)

I have seen it 18 degrees in october during the 2nd season in Colorado. Danners all the way. I have the 800 gram version and dont think they are too much. Definatly wear a pair of synthetic socks and take a pair of lighter weight socks with you to change into should you need them. Also you need to buy them now and wear them as much as you can to get your feet used to them. Danners are the only boot I have worn that need very little break in. I actually have 3 pairs of danners. The 800 gram Pronhorns, Uninsulated pronghorns and I just bought a pair of thier Snake boots on sale at Bass Pro this week. I wear the uninsulated Danners on the plane and in the airport to and from and in the woods if the weather is too warm for the insulated ones. Good Luck. What part of Colorado are you going to?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 16, 2012)

We filled out our applications the other day so we are just waiting to see if we get drawn.  Once we find out if we did I will buy some Danners based on the suggestions here.  We are doing a group hunt so our chances our pretty good considering two in our party are Colorado residents.

I am not 100% which part we are going to.  All I know is it is a SWA.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Mar 22, 2012)

*Meindl Boots*

Well, my 3 cents on the boots.  Had all the major boots out there, I bought a pr. of meindl boots , they are pricey but worth every cent.  Cabelas sales em, I use the perfect hikers for my bow elk hunts.  I have never had a foot problem, hiking one day over 10 miles.  Just give them a look.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 22, 2012)

Another vote for Danner's. I have been out to Utah 3 times wearing Pronghorns and hiked many, many miles in them here in GA. Great boots, very comfortable and lightweight. As said before leave the rubber boots here at home they are useless when your hiking that much. Plus the locals will laugh you off the mountain while your doctoring blisters. Oh and make sure you break them in good before you go.........


----------



## size16feet (Apr 8, 2012)

*Hunting Boots*

When it comes to finding footwear, I'm already at a disadvantage, since size 16's are nearly impossible to find in a store, let alone in hunting boots.  I have had the best luck at XLfeet.com; they specialize in large sizes and have hunting boots to size 18.  

I prefer the Magnum Spider 8.1 HPi - MultiCam since they even make the bottom of the sole in camo.  And since they are available up to EEE wide, my big feet can squeeze in.  I just wish Magnum would make EEE wide up to size 16 too.

Magnum has this patented surface technology called ion-mask too.  It allows sweat to escape the boot, while leaving the outside waterproof, and resistant to chemicals and blood.  The Danner boots however, have gortex which actually absorbs blood, and it breaks down the gortex.  Watch the video at XLfeet and your jaw will drop!


----------



## DAVE (May 28, 2012)

I have been 6 times in the second season from 9000 ft. and up and have always had cold temps. as low as -5 but average around high teens for morning lows. Expect snow if in higher elevations. I like to have 13 inch or better on boot tops  for crossing streams, air bobs for traction and good pair of gaiters for the snow. I believe well treated leather, insulated boots with  goretex a must. It can be a miserable experience when you try to put on your water saturated boots that have frozen solid overnight. If you are not packing in on foot I would carry an extra pair and if you will be on horses keep in mind your boot must fit the strirrups.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 2, 2012)

I found out a week ago I didn't get drawn.  Looks like I may not need the boots.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jun 2, 2012)

Danner Marine Hot. Keeps airflow through the feet and when you go through deep water, your feet can breath and dry..I don't think they're snake proof though..that's what Rocky's are for..and a glock if you know what I mean


----------



## JohnK (Jun 23, 2012)

I read the posts and saw about the Danner pronghorns, so I ordered some 8" insulated off the internet for about $150. Delivered to the front door in 5 days, l'm impressed. Feel good, look good. Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 23, 2012)

I bought a pair of Itasca from Caballa's with 1000 grams of thinsulate and I used them in Russia where the temperature was 30 below zero. I also used them to hunt Minnesota, Canada, Kentucky and Georgia. They are war, very comfortable and waterproof. For my money, thats what I would get. I have used them for 13 years. Now I need a new pair.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Rich!


----------



## GONoob (Jun 24, 2012)

Would you guys wear snake boots (16") year round? Or get 2 separate boots?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought these Danners yesterday for 139.00.  They are snake boots and I needed some for around here.  They were originally 250.00.  I couldn't pass this deal.
http://www.basspro.com/Danner-Prong...ke-Boots-for-Men/product/1112090829016/340632


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 10, 2012)

GONoob said:


> Would you guys wear snake boots (16") year round? Or get 2 separate boots?



That is what I did for a couple of years with my un-insulated Danner Pronghorns.   I'd just double up on socks in the cold weather.

 I then got a pair of insulated Muck boots from my father-in-law that he didn't like, so now I wear those in cold weather.


----------

